
The paranoid survive, but burnout. The case for some slack - powvans
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/06/01/business/the-paranoid-survive-but-they-burn-out-take-a-break.html
======
jakubj
Here in Spain being paranoidal about work is not the case. The key is as
always, to have a life outside work that gives you apurpose besides it.

